# Sale on Lakemaster SD for Humminbird



## Universal Mania (Apr 3, 2014)

*LAKEMASTER SD FOR HUMMINBIRD*
*NEW COUPON CODE* (LakemasterSD) *Get $26.50 OFF* of all of the cards listed below and as always *FREE SHIPPING*

*Please call me if you have any further questions:*
8669030852 Ext 706 
M-F 9am-5pm

600021-2	Lakemaster Chart Minnesota SD for Humminbird
http://www.universalmania.com/lakemaster-chart-minnesota-sd-for-humminbird-1/
600009-2	LakeMaster Chart Midsouth States (TX,OK,AR,LA) SD For Humminbird
http://www.universalmania.com/lakemaster-chart-midsouth-states-tx-ok-ar-la-sd-for-humminbird/
600023-2	LakeMaster Chart Southeast States (FL/GA/AL/MS/TN/KY) SD for Humminbird
http://www.universalmania.com/lakemaster-chart-southeast-states-fl-ga-al-ms-tn-ky-sd-for-humminbird/
600017-2 LakeMaster Chart Great Plains (IA,IL,KS,MO,NE) SD For Humminbird
http://www.universalmania.com/lakemaster-chart-great-plains-ia-il-ks-mo-ne-sd-for-humminbird/
600013-2 Lakemaster Chart Dakotas & Nebraska SD for Humminbird Only
http://www.universalmania.com/lakemaster-chart-dakotas-nebraska-sd-for-humminbird-only/
600015-2 LakeMaster Chart Great Lakes (MI/IN/OH/KY/TN) SD for Humminbird
http://www.universalmania.com/lakemaster-chart-great-lakes-mi-in-oh-ky-tn-sd-for-humminbird/
600025-2 LakeMaster Chart Wisconsin SD for Humminbird
http://www.universalmania.com/lakemaster-chart-wisconsin-sd-for-humminbird-1/
600011-2 Lakemaster Chart Western States SD for Hummnibird Units Only
http://www.universalmania.com/lakemaster-chart-western-states-sdfor-hummnibird-units-only/​


----------



## Universal Mania (Apr 3, 2014)

*Thanks!*

Thanks for all of your support and please let us know if you have any questions! 

:thumbup:

Thanks

James Metz

Please call or email me if you have any further questions:
[email protected]
8669030852 Ext 706 
M-F 9am-5pm


----------



## Mac1528 (Mar 24, 2012)

Sounds like a great deal from U.M. for upcoming fathers day. Thanks!
Here's what Amazon wants: 
*$130.33 *+ $6.19 shipping 
In Stock. Sold by *JDVCommerce*


----------



## Universal Mania (Apr 3, 2014)

*Don't Pay Too Much*

Great Info Sir!!



Mac1528 said:


> Sounds like a great deal from U.M. for upcoming fathers day. Thanks!
> Here's what Amazon wants:
> *$130.33 *+ $6.19 shipping
> In Stock. Sold by *JDVCommerce*


----------



## Universal Mania (Apr 3, 2014)

*Great Father's Day Gift*

*Great Sale!!*

We are working hard to ensure you guys are getting the best possible deals, please let us know how we can better help you and what items you are looking for. Thanks for all of the support and PM's and keep it coming!
Dont forget fathers day is coming up so make sure to tell everyone what you want or just by it here yourself, YOU DESERVE IT!!

Thanks
James Metz

Please call or email me if you have any further questions:
[email protected]
8669030852 Ext 706 
M-F 9am-5pm






Universal Mania said:


> *LAKEMASTER SD FOR HUMMINBIRD*
> *NEW COUPON CODE* (LakemasterSD) *Get $26.50 OFF* of all of the cards listed below and as always *FREE SHIPPING*
> 
> *Please call me if you have any further questions:*
> ...


----------



## Universal Mania (Apr 3, 2014)

*Great Father's Day Gift*

*!!! Father's Day Is Right Around The Corner !!!*

Tell the wife you deserve something from Universal Mania, unless you didnt get her
anything for Mother's Day, then you may have to just treat yourself! Hey we know you deserve it!

Thanks

James Metz

Please call or email me if you have any further questions:
[email protected]
8669030852 Ext 706 
M-F 9am-5pm






Universal Mania said:


> *LAKEMASTER SD FOR HUMMINBIRD*
> *NEW COUPON CODE* (LakemasterSD) *Get $26.50 OFF* of all of the cards listed below and as always *FREE SHIPPING*
> 
> *Please call me if you have any further questions:*
> ...


----------



## Universal Mania (Apr 3, 2014)

*Great Gift Idea*

*Great Gift Idea*

!!! Father's Day Is Right Around The Corner !!!

Still here guys working some killer deals! Continue to PM and call as we are working to get you all we can for your money. The boss is out of town for a little longer so lets make some deals!

Thanks

James Metz

Please call or email me if you have any further questions:
[email protected]
8669030852 Ext 706 
M-F 9am-5pm




Universal Mania said:


> *LAKEMASTER SD FOR HUMMINBIRD*
> *NEW COUPON CODE* (LakemasterSD) *Get $26.50 OFF* of all of the cards listed below and as always *FREE SHIPPING*
> 
> *Please call me if you have any further questions:*
> ...


----------



## Universal Mania (Apr 3, 2014)

*!*

*!! Father's Day Weekend Is Here !!​*
We are here to work any last minute deals for you guys so please let us know what you need!. If you are looking to get orders delivered for Saturday please ensure to get your order in as early as possible or contact us for shipping options. 

Thanks

James Metz

Please call or email me if you have any further questions:
[email protected]
8669030852 Ext 706 
M-F 9am-5pm




Universal Mania said:


> *LAKEMASTER SD FOR HUMMINBIRD*
> *NEW COUPON CODE* (LakemasterSD) *Get $26.50 OFF* of all of the cards listed below and as always *FREE SHIPPING*
> 
> *Please call me if you have any further questions:*
> ...


----------



## Universal Mania (Apr 3, 2014)

*Great Sale Still Going!!!!!*

*Don't Miss Out On This Great Deal*

We have very Aggressive pricing on the site right now and of course if I can work you additional deals it will happen!

I hope everyone had a great Father's Day! Well the boss is still out of town for 2 more days so call me, PM, or email and lets get some deals done. We really appreciate all of your support and kind words. Please keep letting us know how we can better serve you!

Thanks

James Metz

Please call or email me if you have any further questions:
[email protected]
8669030852 Ext 706 
M-F 9am-5pm




Universal Mania said:


> *LAKEMASTER SD FOR HUMMINBIRD*
> *NEW COUPON CODE* (LakemasterSD) *Get $26.50 OFF* of all of the cards listed below and as always *FREE SHIPPING*
> 
> *Please call me if you have any further questions:*
> ...


----------



## Universal Mania (Apr 3, 2014)

*Sale - $26.50 off*

*SALE - $26.50 OFF*

We are currently getting in new stock of all the major brands of gear you all are looking for! As always guys PM, call, or email me what you need and I will get you the best possible price I can. 

With the upcoming Holiday and great weather make sure you are safe out there !

As Always thanks for your support - please make any suggestions so we can better help you find what you need at the best possible price!

Thanks

James Metz

Please call or email me if you have any further questions:
[email protected]
8669030852 Ext 706 
M-F 9am-5pm





Universal Mania said:


> *LAKEMASTER SD FOR HUMMINBIRD*
> *NEW COUPON CODE* (LakemasterSD) *Get $26.50 OFF* of all of the cards listed below and as always *FREE SHIPPING*
> 
> *Please call me if you have any further questions:*
> ...


----------



## Universal Mania (Apr 3, 2014)

*We still have HOT DEALS*

*We still have HOT DEALS*

Call me, PM, or email what item you are interested in and I will work the best possible deal for you

It’s that easy!

Bigger deals on Bundles or multiple item orders!

As always thanks for being a great crowd to work with and thanks for your continued support!!!

Thanks

James Metz

Please call or email me if you have any further questions:
[email protected]
8669030852 Ext 706
M-F 9am-5pm





Universal Mania said:


> *LAKEMASTER SD FOR HUMMINBIRD*
> *NEW COUPON CODE* (LakemasterSD) *Get $26.50 OFF* of all of the cards listed below and as always *FREE SHIPPING*
> 
> *Please call me if you have any further questions:*
> ...


----------



## Universal Mania (Apr 3, 2014)

*Summer Deals*

*Summer Deals*

-As always we strive to offer the best possible price, and customer support! Please continue to let us know how we can serve you better as we greatly appreciate your support and feedback – 

-Feel free to call, email, or PM on any item if you have support questions or have questions on price-

-We have the deals and if you see a better price bring it to our attention and we will work to ensure we meet or beat it!-

-As always free shipping and no tax on all items 

Thanks

James Metz

Please call or email me if you have any further questions:
[email protected]
8669030852 Ext 706 
M-F 9am-5pm





Universal Mania said:


> *LAKEMASTER SD FOR HUMMINBIRD*
> *NEW COUPON CODE* (LakemasterSD) *Get $26.50 OFF* of all of the cards listed below and as always *FREE SHIPPING*
> 
> *Please call me if you have any further questions:*
> ...


----------



## Universal Mania (Apr 3, 2014)

*Labor Day Weekend!*

Labor Day Weekend!

I hope everyone is going to enjoy the long holiday weekend as it is the last of the summer - get out there and fish and enjoy the outdoors - If you get time take a look through the site and let us know if you need anything - our prices are still the lowest and we will be happy to work with you on any discounts we can offer on the item of your needs - Thanks again guys and enjoy the last long weekend of summer!
www.universalmania.com


Thanks

James Metz

universalmania.com

Please call or email me if you have any further questions:
[email protected]
8669030852 Ext 706 
M-F 9am-5pm





Universal Mania said:


> *LAKEMASTER SD FOR HUMMINBIRD*
> *NEW COUPON CODE* (LakemasterSD) *Get $26.50 OFF* of all of the cards listed below and as always *FREE SHIPPING*
> 
> *Please call me if you have any further questions:*
> ...


----------



## Universal Mania (Apr 3, 2014)

*!!End of Summer!!*

*!!End of Summer!!*

We just want to take the time to thank everyone for their continued support *THANK YOU!!!!!* and please continue to call, email, and PM for deals - our site prices have been reduced and we are working additional deals on the items you need! 
Also great prices on Garmin Hunting Gear for you guys switching sports now!
http://www.universalmania.com/dog-tracking-collars-1/
We are buying product daily in quantity to save you money so let us know what you are looking for 

*FREE STANDARD SHIPPING 
NO TAX*

James Metz
Sales Associate
Universal Mania Inc.
www.UniversalMania.com
www.UniversalMania.net

T: 866.903.0852 EXT: 706
F: 910.568.3515





Universal Mania said:


> *LAKEMASTER SD FOR HUMMINBIRD*
> *NEW COUPON CODE* (LakemasterSD) *Get $26.50 OFF* of all of the cards listed below and as always *FREE SHIPPING*
> 
> *Please call me if you have any further questions:*
> ...


----------

